# Countdown...day 150 and Reba's in LABOR!!!!!



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thought I'd start myself a countdown thread. Just 12 days till my first doe Reba is due!! Then I have about 8 due the week after that. I'm getting really excited!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I bet you're getting excited!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I hope she makes it quick for you! Happy, healthy babies on the way!!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks guys! Yes I'm really excited, this will be my first round of Boer kids, I've had Nubians for several years and Pygmys before that but I just really got into the Boers this past year. We've invested alot in getting some really nice goats so I'm really looking forward to the kids.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Yay Bethany! That is so exciting .


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Katherine!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Yay! It's in the single digits now! :lol:


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Hehe! Wooohooo!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Can you tell I'm excited?? :lol: I wouldn't be surprised if Reba went a few days early, poor goat she is SO huge and acts extremely uncomfortable. I don't see how she can make it 9 more days...


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh wow you are lucky!!!! I wish I had kids coming in 9 DAYS!!! Good luck and post tons of piccies!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh don't worry I'll be posting pics! :lol:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Can't wait to see them Bethany! I remember your does when I came up to get Heidi. They're really nice looking does. I'm thinking about buying one really nice Boer doe to show next year. I'll almost definitely get a wether to show! Let us know how the kiddings go!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Crissa, hopefully we should have several wether's and does for sale later in the summer when they are weaned so keep us in mind. :wink:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

That's exciting! Good luck!!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

FarmGirl18 said:


> Thanks Crissa, hopefully we should have several wether's and does for sale later in the summer when they are weaned so keep us in mind. :wink:


Really?!? I will probably get a doe/wether from you then! :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh and do you know how much you'll be asking? Aren't they registered?


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, I'm not exactly sure yet, kind of depends on how they look conformation wise. Probably the does will be priced anywhere from $300-$800 or so and I'm not sure about the wethers, I'll have to see what the market is for show wethers. They will be less than the does though. But hey, I bet I can work you a deal.  Oh and yes they are all registered fullblood's except for one percentage doe.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Cool. Can't wait to see 'em!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Day 145 for my Reba girl!! That means I'm officially on baby watch now!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh goody!!!

I just love floppy ears!!!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Woo hoo!! Can't wait to see more babies!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks guys!! I can't wait!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Babies babies babies!!! Can't wait to see them! I'll try to come visit as soon as I get over this stupid evil stomach virus I got. :sigh:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Yay!!!! Hope she doesn't make you wait much longer!!!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

That's too bad Crissa, hope you get to feeling better soon. 

Poor Reba is SO miserable, her ligs are totally gone and basically it's just mush around her tail, has been for several days though, and her udder is really big....but still nothing yet.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks. Poor Reba! I sure hope she has those babies soon! How big is she?


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

She is HUGE, I really should get a picture of her tomorrow....bless her heart she can't hardly do anything but lay down.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Well she might surprise you. Today has been a big delivery day and she might go soon!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Countdown...2 days till babies!*

Maybe she is going to hold out till her due date. Day 148 and still no babies. :roll: Wish she'd hurry up and stop driving me crazy!!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Countdown...1 day till babies!*

Still nothing yet...her udder is quite a bit fuller and tighter today though....maybe tomorrow. :shrug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Countdown...1 day till babies!*

oh bummers! well you know we are interested in knowing how it all turns out. And what she has.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Well Reba is in labor!!! She's been having hard contractions, pawing and doing the normal stuff!! Hopefully babies tonight!!  :leap: Of course she would wait til night time and it's really cold out there. :roll:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Yay! :leap: Go Reba!!! :clap:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Go Reba!!!! :leap:  :dance:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

C'mon Reba!!!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

She kidded at about 9:00 with twins. A buckling and a doeling, just what I wanted!! She did wonderful, the bucking did have one of his legs back, but while I was trying to find it he slid right out. Little girl came about 15 minutes later. Reba is being a great Mom and babies are doing great!!! Pictures will be coming tomorrow...


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!!! :dance:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh thats just great! Congratulations


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats!!!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks guys!! Funny though, I guess when it rains it pours, another one is starting labor!! :leap: I do have a question though, Reba still hasn't passed her placenta, it's been 15 hours now, it's hanging out like about a foot and a half, should I give it a little more time? Or do I need to get a shot from the vet?


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations!!! Hope your next doe kids soon. As for the placenta, have the kids been nursing well? Does she try to push it out?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh congrats! I have the same questions about the placenta as Ashley.


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

Congrats! as far as the placenta, if you see it making progress I wouldent worry about it, sometimes some does just take longer to expel it. If it is not making progress then i would get a shot. Try milking her out that should help stimulate, and if you can get some give her a bunch of red raspberry leaves, this will help flush her out. Also try a mix of water and epsom salt, drench her with it, this has worked everytime with me, learned it from an old vet lol. I would try all thos before giving her the shot, i hate that stuff.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks!! The other doe kidded about 2 hours ago with twin does!!! Yay!!  As to your questions about the placenta, yes the kids are nursing well, I did see her try to push it out a couple of times, I think it came out a bit further, but still not totally out. I'm think I'm going to give her a little more time, the shot would be a last resort. I'm about to post some pics on the photo section. :lol:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Bethany. Normally they say it can take 24 hours. Now earlier I had a doe kid. By the time I got to her it had been maybe 5 hours. She had the placenta hanging. Ok, no problem, but I noticed she was pushing. I decided to go on in and just make sure everything was our. She enough I pull out a dead doe. I am by no means saying that is the case, but that is what has happened to me twice.
If her placenta is long enough try to tie it in a knot and that extra weight will help it fall out if it is not stuck on a kid.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you have 24 hours for the placenta to be expelled. I wouldn't give a shot until after that time frame.

Congratulations on the other kids!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for your help, this morning when I went out to feed it was no longer hanging out. I'm really thankful I didn't have to use the shot.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

just what we love to hear :clap:


----------

